# To brush or to comb???



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Now which is better? which ones are good to buy?Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I almost always use exclusively a greyhound comb.I also use a flea comb for the eye "boogers"and stache.Once in a great while I will use a pin brush first and then follow with a greyhound comb.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I like both, but for different purposes. When they are puppies, I rarely needed a comb, but as they get older, the comb helps to separate potential mats - and it fluffs out the hair pretty nice too.

As they get older, I brush through the coat first, then go through it with a comb. The brush removes any loose tangles or debris from the yard. The comb is for the detail work - getting down to the scalp and dematting.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I have a pin brush that I almost never use. First of all Ricky doesn't like it and secondly, I don't feel it does a great job. I love my small, 4" flea comb with two diff. size teeth. Got it at a dog show last Oct. and use it all the time! I also have a longer, rubber handled comb that I use. Can't remeber who makes it though.......


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I use the slicker brush to get out dirt, grass, and some hair. I prfer the greyhound comb (actually have two different size ones) to really comb the hair and get to the skin. I use the flea comb for the face.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I use a wide tooth comb and a matt remover. I use a brush after all other grooming is done just to smooth the coat. Kodi is very fluffy on his saddle and it needs some brushing. Shelby just gets combed and has very few matts. She has straight hair, so if I just used a brush, it would be fine.


----------

